# Painting Lane ID Colors?



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

At the local track I race at we are going to trim out the lanes in the stand colors, yellow, orange, green and blue. Its only a 4 lane track 70 ft run length. 

My question is: What type of paint would be best suited to trim out the lanes, the track type is the Scaletrix? I am thinking a laquor based paint would be best suited, right or wrong? 

Next part: What would be the best width of the lane markings, 3/16" or 1/4"? The reason being does anybody remember the pinstripping paint wheels that where used to pin stripe cars. Thats what I'll be using on this.

Thanks in advance 
Henry :wave:


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

the wheel you're thinking of is called the beugler pinstriper. I've seen cheaper imitations at JC Whitney. Eastwood and<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> will have them. I would run straight enamel (not acrylic). And make sure to keep them clean. One shot makes some small cans of the basic colors. Eastwood or a local auto paint supplier will have you set up in no time.

Hope this helps


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*4 lane standard for colors*

Actually,
For a 4-lane track, the lane color standard is:
Red, White, Blue, Yellow.

Red is the outermost lane and yellow is the inner most lane.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*You're correct for 8 lanes*

AFXToo,
The colors and color order you list is correct (and the accepted standard) for 8 lane tracks.
The Red, White, Blue, Yellow for 4 lane tracks is not just a HOPRA standard. For larger scale 4 lane tracks, this is the accepted color order. There is also an accepted lane color order for six lane tracks.

BTW: The reason that Blue and Green are usually not used adjacent to each other (or on the same 4 lane track) is due to the similarity of the light reflection. If you notice, on an 8 lane track, the Green and Blue lanes are separated by Orange. The difference between Blue and Green are very difficult to distinguish for individuals with the most common type of color blindness.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

waltgpierce said:


> The difference between Blue and Green are very difficult to distinguish for individuals with the most common type of color blindness.


And why is it I always crash right in front of those individuals?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm one of those guys, and I apologize!  

I always make sure if I am marshalling a 6 lane event, I have someone set me straight before the race starts so I know exactly where to go. It's extremely frustrating to see the same darn color in 2 lanes....


----------

